# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu pântano

## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde.

Comecei o projecto do pântano em Janeiro de 2006, juntamente com o meu irmão.
Começamos a nossa "vida" pela água doce, fizemos alguns aquários engraçados mas a determinada altura decidimos dar um tiro no pé e na carteira. Mas o bichinho estava lá dentro e lá fomos para o sal...

O nosso primeiro projecto (o actual) esteve em stand-by (ie nunca foi desmantelado mas foi cuidado com pouco carinho  :yb624: ) até acerca de três meses. Tínhamos uns peixes e pouco mais. Entretanto surgiu a ideia de começar um novo projecto (irão saber notícias mais lá para a frente) pelo que este aqua está a começar a servir de "fragário" para "alimentar" o novo pântano.

As medidas deste aqua são (Comp x Lar x Alt):
- aqua principal -100 x 60 x 55 cm
- sump - 60x40x40 cm
A totalidade de água ronda os 360 litros.

A iluminação é DIY revestida a Carvalho e é composta por:
- 3 T5 Aquamedic 39W - 15000 Kelvin
- 3 T5 Aquamedic 39W - Actínicas
- 2 HQi 150W - 10000 Kelvin
- 1 moonlight

A escumação está a cargo de um Deltec AP600.
O biokalk é adicionado quando o meu irmão pode/se lembra/ quando há.
A reposição de água é feita quando aparecem bolhas no pântano/quando já não se ouve a televisão ou quando aparece uns garrafões aqui em casa.

Eu vou actualizando estes dados.

Eu coloquei este tópico porque preciso de algumas dicas para o novo projecto. É um projecto megalómano pelo que temos (eu e o meu irmão) de ter tudo planeado ao milímetro para que nada falhe.

O projecto é o seguinte...

Vamos fazer um aquário na nossa empresa que vai servir de balcão. Vai ser composto por dois aquários de 360x80x60 cm (cada) - um para peixes outro para corais - e vamos ter uma zona técnica.

Segue um esboço do projecto.

Agradeciamos opiniões e comentários acerca:
- Dimensão dos aquários, dimensão e qualidade dos vidros
- Equipamento
- Iluminação
- Possíveis layout´s
- Etc...

Obrigado

Cumprimentos

Nuno Filipe Silva e Pedro Miguel Silva
Sersilport

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Nuno,

penso que se vê melhor agora....  a 1ª ajuda foi de borla  :Smile:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> olá Nuno,
> 
> penso que se vê melhor agora....  a 1ª ajuda foi de borla



1-0 para o Duarte,

Abraço

Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

:yb624:   :yb624:  

quando me fores ajudar a desmontar o meu aqua já fica empatado   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> quando me fores ajudar a desmontar o meu aqua já fica empatado



Pedes pouco.... :yb620:  
Vai sair-me do corpo...

Quando trazes o móvel para tirarmos medidas?

Abraço

Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite,
Tal como combinado, aí estão as fotos do aqua.


Eu vou colocando mais fotos.

Desde já agradeço ao Duarte Araújo por ter disparado umas luzes contra o nosso aqua.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Nuno, tens aí uma bela _porites_ sobrelotada de vermes... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: , isso já é habitação social de pouca qualidade. :yb624:  
Belos corais..sim senhor. Tou curioso por ver o arranque desse mega aquário!! :Pracima:  

Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nuno, nao conhecia o teu aquário nem o teu projecto, mas esta engraçado.

Corais estão com bom aspecto.

Mete mais fotos.

Fica bem. :Palmas:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Bom dia,





> Olá Nuno, tens aí uma bela _porites_ sobrelotada de vermes...  , isso já é habitação social de pouca qualidade. 
> Belos corais..sim senhor. Tou curioso por ver o arranque desse mega aquário!! 
> 
> Abraço,


Obrigado pelo elogio.
Quanto ao novo aqua, estamos dependentes da burocracia da Câmara em aprovar o novo projecto para a empresa. Espero ter novidades em meados do ano.
Quanto à habitação social, foi o que se pode arranjar. Casas lotadas (são duas porites) e agora estão a tornar-se cor de rosa mas quando comprei os T0 estavam pintados em castanho. Já pedi indemnização ao empreiteiro. A seguir vou queixar-me ao arquitecto. :yb624:  




> Olá!
> 
> Nuno, nao conhecia o teu aquário nem o teu projecto, mas esta engraçado.
> 
> Corais estão com bom aspecto.
> 
> Mete mais fotos.


Obrigado pelo elogio.
Os corais vão estar ainda melhor quando fizer mais TPA. Andamos um bocado preguiçosos.

Irei colocar mais fotos.

Em breve (quando o Araújo trouxer a máquina), mostrarei a nossa nova aquisição.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Nuno,

As fotos devem ser colocadas na galeria do forum e não anexadas aos tópicos, além das funcionalidades que a galeria proporciona, temos muito espaço na galeria enquanto que para anexos o espaço é limitado.

Podes ver nestes tópicos como se faz:

Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net 

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Nuno,
> 
> As fotos devem ser colocadas na galeria do forum e não anexadas aos tópicos, além das funcionalidades que a galeria proporciona, temos muito espaço na galeria enquanto que para anexos o espaço é limitado.
> 
> Podes ver nestes tópicos como se faz:
> 
> Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net 
> 
> Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico


Boa tarde, João.
Obrigado pelas dicas.

Não é todos os dias que se tem um moderador do fórum a postar no meu pântano. :Olá: 
Pena é, que seja por maus motivos.

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Nuno :Olá:  
Essas fotos estão bem tiradas, nem parece q foi o Duarte q as tirou :SbSourire2:  
Dou-te os meus parabéns pelos belos corais q nos mostras :Pracima:  




> Agradeciamos opiniões e comentários acerca:
> - Dimensão dos aquários, dimensão e qualidade dos vidros
> - Equipamento
> - Iluminação
> - Possíveis layout´s
> - Etc...


Não sendo eu um perito nem profissional, entendo que a dimensão dos aquários é... espectacular, peixes e corais podem nadar e crescer à vontade :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Olá Nuno 
> Essas fotos estão bem tiradas, nem parece q foi o Duarte q as tirou 
> Dou-te os meus parabéns pelos belos corais q nos mostras


Ele de vez em quando faz umas coisas de jeito. :yb663:  




> Não sendo eu um perito nem profissional, entendo que a dimensão dos aquários é... espectacular, peixes e corais podem nadar e crescer à vontade


A ideia é essa. Deixar crescer as coisas. A ver vamos.

Obrigado pelos elogios. 
Neste momento, o aqua está em fase de estabilização (as peças vão todas para o novo aqua). Não podemos ter mais nada. A última peça entrou ontem (já a andava a namorar há uns tempos).

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## João Magano

> Boa tarde, João.
> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> Não é todos os dias que se tem um moderador do fórum a postar no meu pântano.
> Pena é, que seja por maus motivos.


Informar sobre melhores formas de utilizar o forum não são maus motivos, antes pelo contrário.  :SbOk3:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Informar sobre melhores formas de utilizar o forum não são maus motivos, antes pelo contrário.


Boa noite,
é sinal que não estava a usar o fórum da melhor forma . Prometo que no futuro o irei usar correctamente.
Mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde,

Hoje dediquei-me a brincar aos videos (ou coisa parecida).

Fica aqui o link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p96xrMweLyk

Agradeço comentários para que na próxima saia melhor.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Tens um belo "pântano"  :SbBravo:  
O vídeo está bom, notasse que tens muita alga coralina e que está bem cuidado.
 Parabéns e continua que estás a ir no bom caminho.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Tens um belo "pântano"  
> O vídeo está bom, notasse que tens muita alga coralina e que está bem cuidado.
>  Parabéns e continua que estás a ir no bom caminho.


Boa noite, Pedro

Agradeço o elogio mas este pântano tem os dias contados. Vou mudar para uma pia maior.  :HaEbouriffe:  
Está previsto aproveitar isto para um fragário ou para um aquário de quarentena.

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------

